# There is a new bow company!!!!!!!!!!



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is another new bow company, Evotek, Evolution Archery Technologies. I got to see the new parellel limb bow this weekend. And the new youth bows are awesome. I hear that Bill Wiesner is the designer so the bows will be awesome. Also Ray Howell and Phil Phillips are shooting the new bows. Phil should be headed for Africa after Cape Buffalo in a few weeks with a Parellel limb bow with 92 LBs. There are some posts on the Nuge sight about the first kill for the evotek line.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice little bit of free advertising you got yourself there.... =)


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I though that was the purpose of this sight..............


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

Have you seen the forum entitled "Manufacturers Announcements"?


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

I would try the manufacturers announcement forum....



> 11. Use the proper forum for your threads. Commercial threads need to be started in the manufacturer's announcement area. Bowhunting stories or hunting info need to be posted in the bowhunting forum, etc. If you are unsure about what to do or where to go, just PM a moderator or an administrator.
> 
> 12. Spamming is not allowed. Spamming can be defined as using a post to promote a product or agenda. Threads may not be started for the purpose of adding spam material.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

You might even want to add some information to your personal profile.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

WORTHLESS without pics!

or website


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*yes, yes......got some proof?*

Does this Co. have a webpage????????
How about some pics?


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

www.evotec.com


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

The website will be up soon. Also pics of the bows will be available there. I will also post pics here soon. The only picture that is on the web is at the Nuge website. There is a pic of Sandy Weisner with a hog she took here in Texas a few weeks ago. This was with the youth/womens bow. Also this weekend at the Kicking Bear event in Texas, people who attended the event were given an oppurtunity to shoot Phil Phillips new 92# parellel limb bow. The response from those who could draw it was great. Even Jack Brittingham loved the feel of this bow.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

I went through 10 pages there and could not findit


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

yep, I looked too..................
Oh well, IMO, its a figment till they get a website or brochure out anyways.....


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I found the picture in question in the previous post, unfortunately you cannot see anything... As stated it's on Nuge site do a search for evotek on the forum.

TomG


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

What a warm welcome everyone has given you evotek:darkbeer:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

KDS said:


> What a warm welcome everyone has given you evotek:darkbeer:



KDS,

There is a right way and a wrong way to introduce a new product/manufacturer.....these first few posts have simply educated our friend Evotek regarding the RIGHT way to do it! :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Curious as I am....I won't visit Ted's site even if they're GIVING bows away.

Someone call me when they have a website or something:wink:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

evotek said:


> The website will be up soon. Also pics of the bows will be available there. I will also post pics here soon. The only picture that is on the web is at the Nuge website. There is a pic of Sandy Weisner with a hog she took here in Texas a few weeks ago. This was with the youth/womens bow. Also this weekend at the Kicking Bear event in Texas, people who attended the event were given an oppurtunity to shoot Phil Phillips new 92# parellel limb bow. The response from those who could draw it was great. Even Jack Brittingham loved the feel of this bow.



Just curious......what is your relationship with Evotek?

Owner?

Employee?

Paid Poster?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

TexasGuy said:


> KDS,
> 
> There is a right way and a wrong way to introduce a new product/manufacturer.....these first few posts have simply educated our friend Evotek regarding the RIGHT way to do it! :wink: :darkbeer:


At least start with some sla..........


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If ted's involved, he should be on the logo with the bow in one hand and his chain saw in the other...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

evotek said:


> Also Ray Howell and Phil Phillips are shooting the new bows.


Interesting...considering Ray is under contract with Renegade. This should all get good...:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting...considering Ray is under contract with Renegade. This should all get good...:darkbeer:


Ray's contract was avoided in January Robin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmm...I will just the keep the popcorn handy.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Website*

I went to the website address listed earlier in this thread and got sent to a drug company site. Just a thought; there was a thread on here a while back about Renegade and the Glass family being part of the new deal. Later in the thread it was posted that they had pulled out of the deal and were starting their own venture in Texas???????????????????


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Ray's contract was avoided in January Robin.


Slippy, Shut Up!

Ignore my last two posts please. :thumbs_do


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

evotek said:


> Here is another new bow company, Evotek, Evolution Archery Technologies. I got to see the new parellel limb bow this weekend. And the new youth bows are awesome. I hear that Bill Wiesner is the designer so the bows will be awesome. Also Ray Howell and Phil Phillips are shooting the new bows. Phil should be headed for Africa after Cape Buffalo in a few weeks with a Parellel limb bow with 92 LBs. There are some posts on the Nuge sight about the first kill for the evotek line.


CONGRATULATIONS on your new company and bow line up! You are Extremely Lucky to have Ray Howell as one of your Staff Members! Ray is a True Archer and a Real Gentleman! With his help and expertise your company should do nothing but Grow!

Please tell Ray that grandpawrichard says to say hello. 

All of The Best of Luck to you in all your endeavors!

Sincerely,

Dick Raymond

Lakota Industries Factory Representative, Dealer and Staff Shooter


----------



## drdraino (Jan 2, 2006)

*New bow ?*

why ninety "two" lbs? Try as one will , you have to "just do it"

Doc


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Pictures, links would be helpful:wink:


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

pics and/or the correct and exact web address absolutly nessessary. with out either it POO!!!:beer: :wink:


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

drdraino said:


> why ninety "two" lbs? Try as one will , you have to "just do it"
> 
> Doc


I suspect you have never hunted Cape Buffalo. In some regions in africa, a minimum amount of KE is required to hunt a given species. That nad I would want all I could muster again a Cape Buff.


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

*now thats class*



grandpawrichard said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on your new company and bow line up! You are Extremely Lucky to have Ray Howell as one of your Staff Members! Ray is a True Archer and a Real Gentleman! With his help and expertise your company should do nothing but Grow!
> 
> Please tell Ray that grandpawrichard says to say hello.
> 
> ...



dont know how else to describe a guy who puts up posts like this.


----------



## Beer Volcano (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's Sandy with the new bow:










It IS a prototype. Wiesner is involved, but the company is owned by the Glass family.

It's gonna ROCK!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow an empty profile too!
Do tell us more.....
Please show us a bow....
Please give us a website.....
Just take a pic of the bow from the side and throw it up even.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

*Beer Volcano*

In Evotek's original post it was stated this was a parallel limb bow and yet the picture of the bow with the lady doesn't look like a parallel limb design.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

patriotvft said:


> dont know how else to describe a guy who puts up posts like this.


Aint that the Truth... GPR is 100% class!!! and he is from WA


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

that was quiet possibly the lamest pic of a new bow that i have ever seen. get some side views and other shots of them. come on now two to a grunt!


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

The correct web address is : www.evotekbows.com . We are still under construction but I will try to keep everyone informed on the progress. 

The bow in the picture is one of the prototype youth models. This is not a parellell limb bow. I will post pics as they come available. Phil is currently in Africa and we are anticipating the call after he takes his cape buffalo. 

I apologize for the confusion I started with this post and will keep everyone up to date on our progress. Thanks for the support.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

These are some pics from the Kicking Bear event in Texas. The bow pictured is our new kids bow. Features will be available on the website as it is completed.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I will have to repost the pictures. They were on the page earlier today.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

evotek,
Glad to see you posting again!  I hope that you remembered to say Howdy to Ray Howell for me! 

If you ever need some help or just someone to chat with, please feel free to email me at: [email protected] . 

Thanks for the very kind compliments patriotvft and alwinearcher! You guys are class acts too! You would be welcome in my shop, range or hunting areas anytime! 

Dick


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

grandpawrichard said:


> evotek,
> Glad to see you posting again!  I hope that you remembered to say Howdy to Ray Howell for me!
> 
> If you ever need some help or just someone to chat with, please feel free to email me at: [email protected] .
> ...


Just where are your hunting areas?. got any Blacktail holes:wink: I havent had a chance to hunt them yet:tongue: 

Are these pictures loading for everywhere else? they arent working for me.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

nope i cant see them.............
kennie


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

alwinearcher said:


> Just where are your hunting areas?. got any Blacktail holes:wink: I havent had a chance to hunt them yet:tongue:
> 
> Are these pictures loading for everywhere else? they arent working for me.


I have been checking out my hunting areas and the results make it look mighty bleak for hunting season!   Not seeing much for sign like I have in previous years!   Looks like I may have to find some better areas.   

Dick


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

any word on these new bows?
Im still wanting to see a picture.
I am always interested in a new company.:wink:


----------



## Recurvanator (May 25, 2006)

Bionicrooster said:


> I would try the manufacturers announcement forum....


 Have I missed something? Isn't THIS the manufacturers and announcement forum?

Some of these posts are a little drastic.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Recurvanator said:


> Have I missed something? Isn't THIS the manufacturers and announcement forum?
> 
> Some of these posts are a little drastic.


I am not 100% sure, but I think this post was started in a diffrent area and then moved here. That reply was probably from before it was moved. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Recurvanator (May 25, 2006)

Gotcha.:zip:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wheres the Beef??? 


And by beef I mean Evotech bow pics....


I think this company has a big uphill climb if they can't get any pics up.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

cath8r said:


> Wheres the Beef???
> 
> 
> And by beef I mean Evotech bow pics....
> ...


dont worry, they are out there. And I am sure they are coming soon
I have talked with the these folks VIA email a few times and I think they are going to come out with a very good bow.


----------



## LXbowhunter (Oct 15, 2004)

I have also had some contacts with them the last few days and it is my understanding that they will be introduced at a pop up shoot in Tomball, Texas sometime this month. Will keep you posted as I get my info.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I would like to start by saying that, all of us at Evolution Archery Technologies,(Evotek) are truly surprised by the welcome that we have received from all of you. It is no surprise why we love this sport and the people who make it great. 

Also I would like to apologize for it taking so long to post the pics of the new bows. We have some pics available of our prototypes, we just thought it best if we post the finished bows. Which should be availlable in a matter of days. You can rest assured that we are more anxious to provide these pics than you awaiting there unvieling. Just have a little patience and it will be worth it. 

This is just a teaser of our price point bow or Hunter line. If you'll notice we used some of the different color pieces that we will offer with this bow for those that like a little color on the range. Also that riser color is called titanium. Enjoy...............specs later after all the test are complete


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Great to actually lay eyes on them....*

That's what I am talking about!!!

Always good to see what we are "typing" about :wink: 
This model looks like a nice 3D rig. 

Can you give the specs of all the models you will offering?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Where's the picture??


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

OK!

I hope this works. It seems that every different forum out there requires a different set of requirements for posting pics. I hope this one works because I hosted on this sight.

If this one doesn't last more than an hour then I will try to host it with someone else and try again.

Thanks for everyones patience.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Looks like it will be a well made, nice bow. 

-Can you give us some specs on the different models available?

-When will you be shipping?

-Will all the bows be single cam?

-Are you selling to pro-shops only, or will you sell to the boxstores?


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Now that is one nice looking bow! I bet it shoots pretty darned good too! 

Congrats to you evotek and welcome to the wonderful world of manufacturing! 


Dick


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

41mag said:


> Looks like it will be a well made, nice bow.
> 
> -Can you give us some specs on the different models available?
> 
> ...


I hope Evotek doesnt mind me sharing this.

I dont know about specs or any other cams, but 
I have seen pictures of two prototypes with parellel limbs:secret:


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Looks like a well made bow and it's nice looking too.
Rotated it and use Photo Doctor to increase contrast and definition.


Sag.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like a Storm Archery Cam on the bottom?


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

ArcheryCop said:


> Looks like a Storm Archery Cam on the bottom?


I have a Storm elite right now, and the cam does show some similarities.
That wouldn’t be a bad thing though. I like this Storm bow, and the cam on it.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

alwinearcher said:


> I hope Evotek doesnt mind me sharing this.
> 
> 
> I have seen pictures of two prototypes with parellel limbs:secret:


"Parallel Limbs" :wink: 

GREAT, I'll wait for "PICS" of a "parallel limb" Evotek ... now, thats what I'd say most would be much more interested in looking at (JMO)
36" A/A (near-parallel limbs) for me...

best to Evotek


----------



## bowhunter 1968 (May 17, 2004)

Just saw a evotec bow comercial on the outdoor network. It had Ray Howell and Phil Phillips in it. It show the Hunter model bow I think. But still no mention of price. Looked like a nice bow. Good luck to evotec.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Good luck with your new company, I wish you the best of luck. The bow you showed a picture of is a very nice looking bow.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't wait to see what you guys have to say about the new parallel limb bows. 

Heres a teaser. Cape buffalo taken with 37" axle to axle Evotek. Shot facing the hunter during a charge. Buffalo dropped in his tracks within 5 sec. of shot, never took a step, arrow had complete penetration as it dissapeared in the chest of the massive Cape. I don't know of many bows that will shorten your blood trail like this. All of this hunt is on video. I guarantee you will get a chance to look at this before too long.

Enjoy.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> evotek
> I don't know of many bows that will shorten your blood trail like this.


Sorry, i disagree , it's the shot placement , the arrow weight , penetration and the Broadhead , and lots of bows can do it if everything else is perfect .

Don't make the same advertising mistake like some others here on AT :zip: 

Good luck with your bows :darkbeer:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Very Sharp looking machine you have there.
I like the long riser.

Very nice lookin craftsmanship. Looks tight and solid...Longer ATA and generous brace...you can tell she shoots.:wink: 

Many congrats on the new venture. Looks like your off to a solid start.


----------



## Idefix (Dec 23, 2004)

*sweet bow*

Hi evotek,

sweet bow - congrates!
I´m looking forward for further pics and specs and wish you luck !
:darkbeer:


----------



## BurlesonTX (Jun 16, 2006)

Recurvanator said:


> Have I missed something? Isn't THIS the manufacturers and announcement forum?
> 
> Some of these posts are a little drastic.



I agree, look before you bark, Evotek makes one post on the CORRECT forum and the first two posts are a jab at some sort of humor and the next doesn't even know where they are posting!:embara: 

Evotek seems like he just wants to tell everyone about the new company. *I enjoy seeing new products, don't you.* Even if he had posted on the wrong forum, so what, everyone makes mistakes. Don't they?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

evotek said:


> I can't wait to see what you guys have to say about the new parallel limb bows.
> 
> 
> "PICS" :wink: :wink:
> ...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Evo...saw the add this weekend on ScentLok's Point Blank...lookin' good!


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Commercial on Men's Channel...*

I saw a commercial for this bow company last night on the Men's Channel during Scentlocks, Dominate Preditor with Phil Phillips. They talked about the parralel limb bow, but didn't show it very much or very well at all.

I would love to see more or something.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I am very interested also. I contacted them thru a PM and was asked for the "pro shop" I wanted to see them in. We dont have a "pro shop" around here. Just a store that sells archery stuff. And they aint about to put a bow from a brand new company on their rack. It sounded like they were going to take a strict dealer only route.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

*Pics?*

Do you have any pics of some of the other models that Evotek offers, and when are these bows going to be available to buy. Also what kind of price range are these bows going to be. Thanks thebeav


----------



## MathMan (Mar 29, 2006)

*New Bow*

Good Luck Evotek, Keep it top notch, or Fail.


----------



## coachy (Oct 6, 2005)

http://evotekbows.com/details1.php?prodId=26&category=5


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

*Dealer Availability*



thebeav said:


> Do you have any pics of some of the other models that Evotek offers, and when are these bows going to be available to buy. Also what kind of price range are these bows going to be. Thanks thebeav


Visit kriskustomarchery.com and they have the evotek bows on their site as one of their dealers; reasonably priced...


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

The pictures of their bow range are now on their website..all look OK....but initial thoughts are that the specs are nothing overly impressive.:sad: :sad:


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

johnno said:


> The pictures of their bow range are now on their website..all look OK....but initial thoughts are that the specs are nothing overly impressive.:sad: :sad:


Yea i looked at it and it looks like a nice bow, but the specs are just like the ones of all of the other bows out right now. Not sure how big of an impact they are looking to make


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

PatriotDually said:


> Yea i looked at it and it looks like a nice bow, but the specs are just like the ones of all of the other bows out right now. Not sure how big of an impact they are looking to make




Nothin made me say WOW!!

I am sure they are nice bows though


----------



## coachy (Oct 6, 2005)

Does anyone know how the Draw lenth adjustment works on these bows?


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

I'm very interested in the Evotek line especially the Stalker 34. The specs on the stalker are very enticing to me at 34" ata with the 7-3/8 brace and an ibo of 315-318 which i think is darn good for a single cam especially if the draw cycle is as smooth as they claim. It's also my understanding that those speeds came from a 29-1/2" draw so at 30" you could add another 5-7fps. I'm curious as to what type grip the bow has on it and would really like to see a picture of the back of the grip. Nice looking bows for sure and i'm looking forward to hearing feedback on this bow once some of them get out in the hands of customers.


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

coachy said:


> Does anyone know how the Draw lenth adjustment works on these bows?


Yes, they have modules to change the draw length. 25/30


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Here is some pics of a 34 Stalker model a fellow AT'r was nice enough to share with me :wink: 








Reminds me of my Ross 334, If it shoots as well and at the advertised speed, it should be a fine bow.


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*evotek*

Let us know what kind of speed you get?
EVOTEK 2 ROSS
APPLES 2 APPLES?


----------



## PeakandPrairie (Sep 4, 2006)

To me, it looks like a Fred Bear in a way and kinda resembles Ross archery. Why are there soo many solo cam bow companies?? I find theres soo many that people hardly know about. Good-luck with it....


----------



## IT_Hunter (Sep 20, 2006)

*Evotek...hmmm.*

I found their website-

http://evotekbows.com/

Their brochure shows a picture of Phil Phillips with this bow after killing a friggin Cape Buffalo. I am impressed with the prices of these bows. It retails online well under $800.00.

So where can I actually *SEE* one of these bows? Someone let me know.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

IT_Hunter said:


> I am impressed with the prices of these bows. It retails online well under $800.00.


Very few hunting models if any sell for more than $800. Why does this surprise you? What are you use to seeing that is more than $800? Where are you located? Our shop carries Hoyt, AR and Mathews. I cannot think of a hunting model in those lines that sell for over $750.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I have been extremely busy lately with getting the bows out there. If you check out the website this weekend the dealer locater should be functional. If not then post on here where you live and I will send you a PM for your nearest dealer. 

If you are in Texas we have setup quite a few dealers here. They should all have there bows over the next two weeks. Some have already received part of there orders. Stay in touch, its just now getting fun.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

evotek said:


> post on here where you live and I will send you a PM for your nearest dealer.


I live on Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada. Is there a dealer in BC or can I buy direct from the factory?

Thanks,
Dan.


----------



## IT_Hunter (Sep 20, 2006)

bcriner said:


> Very few hunting models if any sell for more than $800. Why does this surprise you? What are you use to seeing that is more than $800? Where are you located? Our shop carries Hoyt, AR and Mathews. I cannot think of a hunting model in those lines that sell for over $750.


Sooooo...you are saying I shouldn't be interested in an Evotech bow because you sell Hoyt, AR, and Mathews??

This bow has *RETAIL* prices well under $800.00. That also means stores will be selling it for very attractive prices. So yes, I'm quite surprised. If this Evotech bow turns out to be a good product I just may have to make this my next bow purchase (upgrading from this crummy buckmasters bow).


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

IT_Hunter said:


> Sooooo...you are saying I shouldn't be interested in an Evotech bow because you sell Hoyt, AR, and Mathews??
> 
> This bow has *RETAIL* prices well under $800.00 meaning stores will be selling it for very attractive prices so yes, I'm quite surprised if this Evotech bow turns out to be a good product.


No I am not saying that. I thought you were saying that dealers in your area were selling most bows for over $800 and that they were going to sell the Evotech for less. I misunderstood.

I agree, if MSRP is under $800, then yes, they should be a good bow for the money, and you are right, dealers will be selling them for very attractive prices.


----------



## IT_Hunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm just a little on the hopeful that this will turn out to be a good bow. I do plan on getting a quality bow with all the accessories I like in a bow without breaking my budget.

I'll wait and see...

:darkbeer:


----------



## dorris (Aug 30, 2006)

honestly looks like your trying to copy bowtech with the logo the same colors web page looks similar to bowtechs and grips and bows not what i call a good buisness decision but it may only be me that sees this .


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Recurvanator
> Have I missed something? Isn't THIS the manufacturers and announcement forum?
> 
> Some of these posts are a little drastic.
> ...



Recurvenator, this thread WAS in the wrong forum when I posted what I did. I DO KNOW where I am posting, you are just a little late in joining....


----------



## IT_Hunter (Sep 20, 2006)

So do you have a list of proshops who sell your bows yet??


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

evotek said:


> I would like to start by saying that, all of us at Evolution Archery Technologies,(Evotek) are truly surprised by the welcome that we have received from all of you. It is no surprise why we love this sport and the people who make it great.
> 
> Also I would like to apologize for it taking so long to post the pics of the new bows. We have some pics available of our prototypes, we just thought it best if we post the finished bows. Which should be availlable in a matter of days. You can rest assured that we are more anxious to provide these pics than you awaiting there unvieling. Just have a little patience and it will be worth it.
> 
> This is just a teaser of our price point bow or Hunter line. If you'll notice we used some of the different color pieces that we will offer with this bow for those that like a little color on the range. Also that riser color is called titanium. Enjoy...............specs later after all the test are complete


The pic of the Stalker 34 that mdewitt71 posted looks great. The poster that compares them to another company's should take a closer look. 

As previously posted, I am interested in a dealer in Canada. Is there one - or will there be one soon? Try Specialty Shooting Sports Outdoors ([email protected]) they might be very interested.

Dan


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

any thoughts on competition colors?


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone noticed what i did. hte evotek line and roos line are almost exactly the same. they have the 31 34 and 37 inch ata. the cams are almost exactly the same the riser is pretty much teh same.

did ross buy evotek or something or the other way around? like bowtech did with diamond


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

12point chaser said:


> i was wondering if anyone noticed what i did. hte evotek line and roos line are almost exactly the same. they have the 31 34 and 37 inch ata. the cams are almost exactly the same the riser is pretty much teh same.
> 
> did ross buy evotek or something or the other way around? like bowtech did with diamond


Bill Weisner, AKA Bearcrazy, is the designer for both the Ross and Evotek Bows; Evotek, Evolution Technologies, is a new bow company introducing their new line out this year. 
My wife and I both shoot the new Evoteks, and can attest to their speed and consistency.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Vorian evotekshooter should be able to tell you the colors that will be offered.


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

Vorian said:


> any thoughts on competition colors?


Colors offered are Green, Purple, Gold, Red, Blue, and Plantinum; all colors are anodized aluminum, not powder coat.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Can any of their bows be set to no let off, or is this only on the bowfishing set up? Thanks


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

You will be able to install our patented Evo-mod on any of our American Hunter bows as well as our Trident and Lil Hunter.


----------



## IT_Hunter (Sep 20, 2006)

dorris said:


> honestly looks like your trying to copy bowtech with the logo the same colors web page looks similar to bowtechs and grips and bows not what i call a good buisness decision but it may only be me that sees this .


Hey Evotek. Is everyone always this negative towards your company??

I'll admit, I'm quite fond of your "Stalker" bow. Can you get it with a black and red color scheme like the picture on your brochure? Still waiting for your dealer list or at least your list of dealers in Texas.


----------



## INDBowhunter (Aug 22, 2005)

*Question to Evotek*

Your website says draws to 70#. Can you order 80#? I hunt with 80# and would be interested with this information. PM information if you get a chance. Good Luck to your new company. Thanks.


----------



## INDBowhunter (Aug 22, 2005)

*Found it*

Just read your website a little more in depth and found special draw weight limbs can be ordered. Thanks


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have *tried* to contact them on three different time about theer bows.
Same reply.........NONE!

BB


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Keep trying, I know I get a reply each time I ask them something.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

email or phone ?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have used the email and also PM them from here.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*number*

1-936-588-2510
[email protected]
Tim or Jim Glass


----------



## IT_Hunter (Sep 20, 2006)

IT_Hunter said:


> Still waiting for your dealer list or at least your list of dealers in Texas.


Ummm...nevermind. I see it's up on your website, Sorry.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

If you guys are having trouble getting in contact with the company try getting in contact with Gary at Kris Kustom Archery he is a dealer and can answer some of your questions and if he doesnt know than he can find out. You can reach him by going to his website which is www.kriskustomarchery.com there is info there on calling and emailing him. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

I had the pleasure of meeting Bill and Sandy Wiesner today. Also shot the Evotek 34 and checked out the 31, 37 and American Hunter. Hmmm, up and coming. VaporTrail string and cables, fast, quiet, shock free? And all this with no stabilizer? Thanks for stopping and you'll here from me soon!!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have met Bil he is a great guy. Hope you get a evotek soon.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Best of luck on this guys. I really like the looks of those Pro Series bows and the use of a "western" camo pattern as well. I hope you can get a dealer set up somewhere close by me so I can check one out in person.


----------

